# 05 F350 6.0 Transmission Cooler Lines



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I need to replace my tranny cooler lines from the external filter forward. This doesn't seem to be the easiest job to find parts for and I was looking for some ideas or recommendations from you guys.

Basically I know I have to custom run everything but was wondering if anyone had any luck with a kit.

Such as Derale Ford 94-13 Powerstroke Diesel Transmission Trans Cooler Kit 13950

Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

stainless steel braided transmission lines?????


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have started replacing all steel lines with the copper alloy break lines. they never rot out.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I figure if I am doing all this work I should also upgrade the cooler...

Im wondering if I should go with a remote cooler like the above listed item or go with a new cooler in place of the OEM one...Possibly even a remote cooler to that as well...The cooler I can keep my tranny the happier the truck will be...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How do the lines connect to the filter. If there quick connects how would you make them?


----------

